# Samyang/Rokinon/Bower 14mm Filter Holder now available from Samyang



## verysimplejason (Mar 13, 2014)

It's now available. It's time to get a Samyang 14mm. The good thing is it's cheap! ;D 

http://shashinki.com/shop/samyang-filter-holder-14mm-aspherical-lens-p-19301.html?osCsid=a9b89a89d01790a4d2c68afe332d4e58


----------

